# NEW: Photo a Day Challenge on my Blog



## graecyn (Jul 6, 2013)

Little Lamplight | Photo-A-Day Challenge

Seeing how I just spent a billion dollars on a new lens (not the exact lens I wanted, but you get what you can afford) I decided it was high time I issued myself a little challenge, and anyone else whod like to do it. Id like to make this a monthly thing here on my blog, so Ive added the Photo a Day challenge page for those whod like to check in every month. Ive also created a Flickr group for those whod like to share their progress.
Obviously, were all behind about a week! But it should be easy to catch up. Im really looking forward to this and to seeing pictures of those who participate. Good luck!
_*NOTE*: Please TAG YOUR PHOTOS with LLJuly2013 if you decide to add them to the Flickr group! Thank you!


_


----------

